# XSLT Editor ?



## byte (18. Nov 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich suche eine gute Entwicklungsumgebung zur Erzeugung von XSLT Dateien. Bisher habe ich Dreamweaver und XML Spy getestet, aber bin nicht wirklich zufrieden. Dreamweaver unterstützt in der aktuellen Version nur XSLT 1.0 und XML Spy ist irgendwie hoffnungslos überladen mit zig Funktionen.

Daher würde es mich mal interessieren, welche Editoren ihr empfehlen könnt. Folgende Features sind für mich interessant:

- XSLT 2.0, XPath 2.0 Unterstützung
- Syntax-Highlighting + etwaige Komfortfunktionen (Popup der Funktionen/ Elemente, Autovervollständigung, ...)
- einfache Transformation und Serialisierung über die IDE (ich erzeuge kein HTML sondern XML)
- evtl. Auswahl verschiedener Prozessoren (Saxon, Xalan)
- am besten Open Source/ Freeware

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


PS: War mir nicht sicher, ob der Thread ins XML oder ins IDE Forum gehört. Da die Thematik sehr speziell ist, hab ich mich fürs XML Forum entschieden.



Edit: Im Moment benutze ich Dreamweaver zum Schreiben der XSLT Datei. Die Transformation mache ich per Hand mittels Saxon 8. Hab mir dazu ne Klasse geschrieben, die nach der Transformation direkt noch ne Validierung gegen das Schema der Zieldatei macht.


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Nov 2005)

>>XSLT 2.0, XPath 2.0 Unterstützung???

fraglich wie weit die Editoren da sind

ich nehme unter Windows immer den Cooktop, kann man schön und simpel xslt schreiben und das resultat immer gleich anschauen

http://www.xmlcooktop.com/


----------



## byte (19. Nov 2005)

Also mit 2.0 Unterstützung meinte ich in Sachen Syntaxhighlighting und sowas. Aber hast wohl recht, gibt nicht viele die das bisher unterstützen. Dabei gibts 2.0 doch mittlerweile seit Mai 2005 !? Aber danke für den Tipp, ich werde den Editor mal testen. :toll:

Edit: Unterstützt der Editor auch Schema Validierung? Auf der Seite steht nur was von DTD.


----------



## Noar (19. Nov 2005)

Klar gibt es XSLT und XPath 2.0 schon länger, aber es ist bisher halt immernoch nur ein Entwurf (W3C Candidate Recommendation).
Noch nicht offiziell, daher können sich ja noch Änderungen in der Spezifikation ergeben. 
Denke, dashalb untersctützen das noch net so viele Tools.

Gruß Noar


----------



## Bleiglanz (20. Nov 2005)

> Cooktop2.5 does support xml schemas.


----------



## seb(astian) (25. Nov 2005)

schau dir mal das an:

http://www.stylusstudio.com/


----------



## byte (25. Nov 2005)

Stylus Studio ist gut, aber leider nicht Freeware. Und die 30 Tage sind bei mir schon abgelaufen. 

Ich nutze nun weiter Dreamweaver als Editor und transformiere mit Eclipse.


----------



## Gast (19. Dez 2005)

XMLSpy sollte eigentlich die richtige Wahl sein, hat sogar nen XSLT-Debugger drin und man kann ganz einfach seinen gewünschten XSLT-Prozessor (z.B. Saxon) statt dem internen einbinden. Dann kann man wunderbar testen. XPath kann man auch schön und schnell testen. Was will man mehr.


----------

